# Dare I hope for a second miracle - did it happen for you?



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies   ,

I was extremely lucky and grateful to become pregnant following my first ICSI (even though egg/embryo quantity and quality was not great).  I'm now thinking of embarking on the whole journey again for a sibling for my DD.  My emotions about this cycle are a bit all over the place.  I swing from thinking "it worked for me before, why not again" to "I was lucky before, I won't be as lucky this time".  I'm trying to build up some PMA so that I can keep thinking positively going into the treatment.  Is it too much to hope for?

Has anyone else had 2 successful treatments in a row?

Thanks


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi baby,

I am in exactly the same position as you and do wonder if we are chucking money down the drain.  I conceived my DS after my first IVF cycle and sadly miscarried from my FET. I am finding it hard to believe that it will work again straight away.

The only positive my clinic have said is that I got pregnant on both Fresh and Frozen cycle's therefore I may be quite fertile and that perhaps once embryo's are placed in my womb, my body does what it should do.  They say that getting the body to accept the embryo's and implant is the hardest bit of the whole process.

If you search about it enough you will find women who have got children from all their IVF/ICSI cycles, although it is rare as the odds are against us.

Go for it I say and like me, if it fails, then I still have my beautiful DS and we will move on as a family of 3, unless I get that natural miracle which I hear about from time to time 

Good luck
Stacey
x


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Staceysm.  I'm so sorry to hear about your m/c    I'm glad you said that getting the body to accept the embryos and impant is the hardest bit - it makes me feel more optimistic.    I've been searching through the diaries section looking for peoples stories of multiple ivf/icsi miracles but not having a lot of luck.

I'll definitely go for it and keep my fingers crosssed the whole time.  As you said, I still have my beautiful DD no matter what.  Best of luck with your treatment and who knows about that natural miracle   

BD09 xx


----------



## Huldra (Apr 16, 2008)

Babydreams and Stacey - YES, it can happen twice in a row!!! Like you, I was sure there was no way I could be lucky twice in a row, I was so sure that we even payed for a "3 txs for the price of 2"-package.  But here I am almost 30 weeks pregnant after my 2nd successful ICSI! I know the odds are against this happening, but someone has to be the ones proving the statistics wrong   .


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Huldra:  That's so good to hear.  Massive congrats to you on being lucky twice in a row and also wow to the clinic offering 3 for the price of 2     .  If my clinic offered that I would definitely have gone for it.

Hope you're having a lovely pregnancy.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lucy2013 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Just wanted to share my story 

We had our Ds in oct 2007 and when he turned 9 months we decided we wanted to try again i was so scared as all these thought were going through my mind same a yours like well i was lucky the lat time i cant see it happening again ect.... and maybe we hould just stop now as i couldnt face any more heartache we lost a baby girl before we had ds and it was the hardest things ive ever had to deal with but i guess it gave me the strength to try again for ds and im so pleased we did. He was a FET we didnt have any left so we went through another full round again.

The next two cycles failed and i wa heartbroken and feeling so low i had times where i would sit there and think what am i doing to my self im feeling so sad but i have a beautiful baby boy who mean the world to me and i shouldnt be feeling like this. we had a little break and then decided to try a fresh start at a new clinic as soon as we saw this clinic online me and Dh had this feeling come over us that its the way to go we cant explain it and i prob sound very silly but we knew we this was our next step to get our baby boy a bro or sis

well we went to this clinic and had quite a few tries fet and full ivf and in that time we lost 4 pregnancy and one cycle our last 2 frozen babies didnt survive the thaw. after this i thought there is no way i can ever face going through another cycle after losing 4 pregnancy how will i ever get the strength to go again?

We had a little break and a trip abroad was the best holiday every with dh and our wonderful son i felt like my old self again and my head was so much clearer we decided we would come home and try again for our last two frozen babie on ice couple of months after our holiday and this time i had a totally different out look on it the 1st time ive ever felt like this, and it worked we had a DD 7 months ago 

sorry to go on but after i went through so much and at times yes i felt very low due to all we went though i knew in my heart we would get there and im so please we did when i look at my DD all what happened to me was meant to be yes you dont see it at the time but she was just waiting for us at the right time. so what im saying is please have Faith and believe if you have the strength try and if it fails please stay strong life doesnt always work out how you want it to sometimes and believe me i no but stay strong and most of all stay happy 

A month after DD was born my Dad passed away very suddenly but im so pleased he got to meet her even if only twice i do believe it happened for us just at the right time take care and if you ever need a chat pm me   

charlie xx


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Charlie:    Thanks for sharing your story.  I'm sorry you had so much heartache - you must be very strong to have gotten through it.  I'm so glad there's a happy ending though.  Congrats on your beautiful DS and DD x


----------



## sleepypenguin (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Babydreams

I know everyone is different but please don't jump into anything too soon. I was desperate to have another ICSI ASAP but as I was BF I couldn't until I had stopped. I planned to go back to the clinic when DS was 18 months but against all the odds the unthinkable happened and we had a natural BFP. I am well aware that when reading these stories you think it will never happen to me but I now have 3 friends who have all had IVF followed by natural pregnancies. 

I guess what I am saying is that if we had jumped into another cycle we may never have had our natural miracle. Give yourself time to enjoy your DD and I wish you all the luck in the world for the future.

Charlie You have been so much I hope you are enjoying your family.

xXX


----------



## sleepypenguin (Jan 1, 2009)

babydreams09 said:


> Unfortunately my DH produces 0 sperm... tested several times and biopsies etc so if I had a natural pregnancy it would cause a stir     .


  Believe me I think it crossed DH mind when we first found out. If ICSI is the only answer go for it now I always wanted mine close together It is lovely to see them together even at this stage but certainly has its moments  .

Good luck.

x


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

I bet it did!  I would love love LOVE to see DH's face if I told him I was pregnant (without treatment).  It would be a picture


----------



## Nonny3 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi babydreams
I can totally relate to how you're feeling. Our DS is about 3 weeks older than your little one and we are currently in the middle of a frozen cycle using our only two frosties(ET is this coming Friday! ). Just like you  I go from one minute feeling like 'of course it's going to work because it did last time' to 'how can we be so lucky two times in a row'! I'm trying to stick with the first thought as that keeps me feeling positive. Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Nonny:  Ooooooh good luck good luck good luck         I definitely think that being positive contributes a great deal to the outcome of your treatment.  I felt positive (but also terrified) the last time so I'm trying to keep the same thoughts in my head.  Fingers crossed for us.

Best of luck with your transfer


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Babydreams
I was reading your diary last night and when I logged on today I saw this thread that you started. I feel in exactly the same position as you and feel like you have written exactly what I have been thinking.   
I feel that we were so lucky on our first round of ICSI and everyday when I look at our DS I still say prayers of thanks.  We were prepared at the time for it not to work first time round and it was the biggest shock when we got our positive. I am sure we were cycling at the same time - I'm sure we were writing on the same boards during our cycles!   
We have always talked about having another go and were planning on jan/feb but when I went back to work in Jan I started a new job so we have decided to wait till July/aug. I am desperate to start though as like you I can't believe we could get so lucky again and be successful first time. With the old time clock ticking away I am already planning in my head when we could have another go if this cycle doesn't work - not the best way to build up PMA!
It is so good to read about other peoples success stories, every positive you see helps you think...... just maybe this can happen to me too      
Lots and lots of luck to everyone in the middle of their treatments
Pepper
xxx


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Pepperoni!  

That's right - We were cycle buddies    I used to read your diary also (I kept one too but deleted it last year for some crazy reason   ).  Nice to "meet" you again   

I have been scouring FF and the internet for some positive stories for it working twice in a row.  Of course there are some but not enough to give my PMA a boost.  I suppose we just have to keep believing it'll work again.           

That's exciting that you're going again this year too.  July/Aug won't be long coming around.

Loads of babydust to both of us (and everyone else)  Who knows what could happen 

xxxx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

The wonderful blossom bunch   
I have seen quite a few names I recognise from cycling last time on various threads. It is really nice to 'meet' up again     
It is great to see how people are doing - and also SO nice to see people are in the same position as us and taking steps towards that second miracle. July feels like such a long way off but I know the time will fly past. So exciting for you though that it is all about to start - well I say exciting but I am sure it is a huge mixture of emotions
.     
                               
Sending tons and tons of babydust to you and bucket loads of positivity
If you can do it then so can I!!!  
XXX


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

That's right.. that was a lucky thread!  Lots of BFPs!

Yes, it's fab to see names that you recognise.  It brings back those feelings from 2 years ago doesn't it?  Well I really hope that history repeats itself.  An FF of mine on a thread I post on got her BFP just before me the last time and last week she got her second BFP so fingers crossed it's a good omen for me... then you

I have been waiting for this since last november and I thought it was ages away but now I can't believe it's sooooo close.  Fingers crossed!

Stay in touch!!!!


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

oooooooo that sounds very exciting       great news for your friend...... and such a good omen for you! I have become totally obsessed by looking at things that happened last time in the hope of doing exactly the same this time!   

This whole IF thing sends you a bit insane....... and the worst thing is it feels as emotional (if not more) second time round! 

I will definatly be staying in touch...... you better keep me updated!! Will be thinking of you


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Just wanted to butt in and say a quick hi to the lovely Pepperoni! How are you and your lovely men doing? I'm so glad you're thinking of trying again, we're doing the same but got to save up some money first and then just pray we get as lucky 2nd time round. 

Xxx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello, hello, hello!   

Lovely Hazel    I have been meaning to send you a message so I am very glad that you found me! Both boys are doing great, how are you all doing?

Totally crazy isn't it to be thinking of trying it all again, we were celebrating on sunday 2 years since we had our flumps put back and it really only feels like yesterday! Keep hoping to win the lottery could definatly do with the money to help fund another cycle. Any ideas of when you may go for it? Would be totally mad to be cycle buddies again!

Big hugs to Willow
XXXX


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Lamb:  Thanks for your reply.  Yes, I've seen so much positivity in peoples signatures that I'm really hoping it'll work second time around for me.  

I hope that everything gets sorted for you re your husbands job and the moving house so that you can get going with your FET.  As you say though, I also feel incredibly lucky to have my DD.  She's such an amazing little being.

Fingers crossed we can make our LOs big brothers/sisters.

Good luck x x x


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

BD - you know my story from ourotherboards, but it can happen....  Look at me x


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh my god Emmib - I'm so thrilled for you! I was wondering if you tested    Congrats hon x


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Hi 

Just come across this thread.

Wanted to add     and     to everyone thinking of or are trying again.

My story - Had DS in first ICSI treatment in 2009. Was left with 2 snowbabies. Decided on FET last year only one snowbaby survived the thaw and this was re assessed from a grade 1 to grade 3 with some fragmentation on thawing so was convinced it would not work and I am sat here this morning surrounded by DS toys and have just finished feeding my 3month DD having been up 3 times last night (twice with DD and once with DS) and I feel very lucky and blessed.

Good luck to everyone.

ML


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Mary-Lou:  That is a lovely story.  Many congratulations to you.  You are indeed very lucky and blessed   


AFM:  I've gotten my BFP but am not confident it's a sticky one.  I'll know tomorrow evening for sure... will be getting my second beta in the morning with the results of both blood tests in the evening (hopefully).


----------

